# My Gen II Puukko



## Corjack (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been putting together a lot of Lauri, and Polar blades into knives the last couple months. I have come to the conclusion, I just hated the way peening, or brading the tang on the knife looked. I decided to just thread it, and install a stainless steel acorn nut, that is installed with red permanent thread locker. The wood on this one is a bit of walnut, and some burly maple I got off of windyridgebowman on the classifieds here.

I call this one, Mr. clean.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 12, 2014)

Cool


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice. Rick


----------



## Corjack (Aug 12, 2014)

Whipped out a sheath today, and put a coat of wax on the handle. Turned out pretty nice considering who made it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2014)

You could also get some threaded couplings from K&G knife supply, countersink a piece of brass plate the diameter of the coupling, put the coupling in the countersink and silver soldier with 45 percent silver and you have a ready made threaded pommel.


----------



## Corjack (Aug 14, 2014)

I will look into that.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 14, 2014)

Ron nice knife. I have not made a puukko but like the scandi styles. Keep them coming.


----------

